# Bleeding between periods



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a little concerned and thought I'd see if anyone had had the same experience of this as me. My last period was on 11th January and my cycle is usually about 23-26 days long. Late yesterday afternoon I started what I thought might be a bit of spotting but it's now more like my period starting - this would make it about at least 7 days early! This is very unusual for me, I'm normally pretty regular.

DH and I have been ttc for 18 months and have just started the initial tests at the fertility clinic.  

Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be concerned?!  

Xx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Changes in periods can happen for all sorts of reasons, stress, worry etc.  I would try not to worry and wait for you test results..


----------



## vikkikate (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Tra71.

I think I just panicked a bit because it was so unusual - hopefully all will be back to normal next time!  

 to you xx


----------

